# Catch Up post #3 of 3: random shtufffff



## KUJordan (Oct 16, 2007)

Since most of these photos aren't from any given day or the same trip, I thought I'd just throw them all together in one post.

I'll start with this little neonate timber, Crotalus horridus:







Next will be this really brightly colored goldfinch resting on these flowers.  I thought the color nearly matched exactly!:






And another flower pic:






Here's a really really fat copperhead- most likely gravid, so there will be even more coppers to grace us with their presence next spring!:






Here's a cool Gnaphosid:






A very pale colored male eastern collared lizard:






In the same day as the collared above, here's a nice horned lizard, Phrynosoma sp. from north central Kansas:






And last but not least, a little baby common snapper:






Again, I hope you all enjoyed!


----------



## GQ. (Oct 25, 2007)

Great shots KUJordan.  You have great diversity of critters out there.  I love that C. horridus photo.  One of these days I'll get off my rear and hit up some C. horridus territory.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## David_F (Oct 26, 2007)

Nice pics, Jordan.  You always find cool stuff. 

That is a really nice looking horridus and the copper looks like a monster!  Can you tell us what county you found the Phrynosoma in?


----------



## KUJordan (Nov 3, 2007)

David_F said:


> Nice pics, Jordan.  You always find cool stuff.
> 
> That is a really nice looking horridus and the copper looks like a monster!  Can you tell us what county you found the Phrynosoma in?


Thanks David!  Yeah, that little timber was a beaut. The copperhead wasn't really big in length, but she was just so chunky.  I would have loved to see her and her little ones right after she dropped this fall.  The Phrynosoma came from Lyon county.  They are all over the place there and anywhere further west and north of there.  You lookin' to find some next spring?


----------



## David_F (Nov 6, 2007)

KUJordan said:


> The Phrynosoma came from Lyon county.  They are all over the place there and anywhere further west and north of there.  You lookin' to find some next spring?


Thanks, Jordan.  Don't know if I'll make it over to Kansas next spring for herping but when you said it was from north-central KS I got curious.  I found a juvenile Phrynosoma over by Manhattan a couple years ago.  Wondered if you were that far north (or farther) and if these lizards went much farther north than that.


----------

